# Serious money



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

Spain Forum has been discussing the strengthening of the Pound -V - the Euro ( 20%+, 2010)
We have heard about Italy,Greece, Ireland & Spain, but nothing of Portugal. Anyone care to contribute, what is going on over there ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I suppose the brits are getting richer and the irish are getting poorer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pedropat said:


> Spain Forum has been discussing the strengthening of the Pound -V - the Euro ( 20%+, 2010)
> We have heard about Italy,Greece, Ireland & Spain, but nothing of Portugal. Anyone care to contribute, what is going on over there ?


I have an idea

why not ask in the Lounge?http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/

there are expats to & from all over the world there - you could get many more opinions...........


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Because a euro will always be a euro. A pound sterling though is worth more. Aint it ? lol If sterling is now getting stronger against the euro that means more dosh for you lot. You might be able to afford new tires for the trailer now and to purchase two extra no. 6's also to give it it's full reg ie 666. Don't forget to bring lots of canned goods and particularly heinz baked beans and black pudding. There is a definate lack of both where you are going. It can be both cold and lonely in the wilderness come winter and with torrential rain, hurricanes, and no electric it is often not possible to get to the shops for months on end. That's why they all keep chickens and grow their own here. Also bring some colouring books and crayons for when the tele signal and lights go and a good supply of candles.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

All fine and well but until the Chancellor ups the interest rate, the £ will hover around €1.16-€1.18


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Peterfc is the master of the long reply. Last three posts : what, why and 
wow. Has someone served you with a gagging order Pete ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Money is not important. Tis the root of all evil you know. lol


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

And with todays announcement from the ECB the £ falls again, and that's just on the chance of a rate rise.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Yup



Your haven't gone and joined a cult or taken a vow of silence maybe ? Does the gagging order expire once you have left the uk or does it extend to portugal ?

:confused2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

silvers said:


> And with todays announcement from the ECB the £ falls again, and that's just on the chance of a rate rise.



That's dreadful news, that is.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Yup


Thank God for that !


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

Benny Dorm said:


> Thank God for that !


great, i can put the lid back on the pills now.....


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> great, i can put the lid back on the pills now.....


I think he has changed his diet:clap2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been hoping that some of you on here would grow up and get a life, I should have known better. Whatever somebody posts on this forum is nothing to do with anyone else. If you don't want to read it, then simple, DON'T!
There is no reasonable excuse for your behaviour and if it were up to me I would ban both of your I.P. addresses permanently, you are just trying to bully another user and that is unacceptable.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to agree with James. Posters can say as little or as much as they like.
Peter knows me well enough though to know that I am only having a laugh. Well I think so anyway ? PETE.......... ? lol
:spit:


----------



## pedropat (Mar 15, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have an idea
> 
> why not ask in the Lounge?http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
> 
> there are expats to & from all over the world there - you could get many more opinions...........


Thanks, good idea I have tried it.

Sadly, Portugal´s contribution has not been very constructive, the theme song seems to be "Send in the clowns " with notable exceptions !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Yes



Well how about helping Pedropat with his question then ?


----------

